# Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet problem



## Gilgameshh (Dec 30, 2007)

Hi. I've recently gotten a new computer from with an Asus motherboard. The hard drive is installed with Windows XP with Service pack 2, and I've installed every driver that came with it.

But my internet has been very dicky. It'll drop connection for a second or less, then reconnect, and it does this frequently, slowing all of my downloads down. I tried hooking my other computer back up, and I did not have this problem, so it must be the ethernet slot my new computer has.

I've found no newer drivers for it than I already have, anyone know any idea what it could be? I hate seeing "A network cable is unplugged" every 1-2 minutes or less. Thanks.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Could be a failing NIC. Have you tried a new cable and a new port on the router?


----------



## RagnarIV (Dec 31, 2007)

That could also be an issue with your networking settings, try going to Start => Run, type in "cmd" and then enter the following

"netsh dump" then hit enter, it will print out a bunch of stuff that you can ignore,

Once that is done type in "netsh winsock reset" hit enter and that may get rid of the issue with the network cable unplugged error messages. 

One other thing we could try is reseting the TCP/IP stack, but I cannot remember the command for that off of the top of my head.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## dahlan (May 9, 2008)

hello guys...
for this problem...i faced it too.i bought the new ASUS mboard (M3A Green) and got the same problem with the ethernet. but after a lot of trail n error working...i solved the problem. with the cd provided, u can install all the driver EXCEPT ethernet driver.

to install LAN driver...u must do manual install! go to ur hardware devices and reinstall the LAN driver by use the driver on the cd. dont install all the ATHEROS driver. juz install only LAN driver...after that, no problem come to u. for better result, update the driver from ASUSTek website. search ur mboard model n download a latest driver by refer its relaese no!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Very strange, thanks for the possible solution. :smile:


----------

